# Camping from Cisco to Moab to the confluence?



## raferguson1 (Feb 13, 2007)

We are talking about running Cisco to Moab in 2021, in canoes, not in high water, unsure of date. (I routinely paddle class III in a canoe, and sometimes IV). We might run all the way to the confluence with the Green, and take the jet boat back. I think that Cisco to Moab is 47 river miles, so probably two nights out. I have heard it is 64 miles from Moab to the confluence, another three or four days. I understand that the river can be slow, best not to plan high mileage days in low water.

What I am wondering is what my camping options might be. I have seen contradictory information about camping between Cisco and Dewey Bridge, so not sure about that. Dewey Bridge to Moab presents a camping challenge. The regular car campgrounds are almost always full, and the BLM says only use official campgrounds in that area. I have heard reports of a boating campsite on the other side of the river, Onion Creek. Does anyone know about that? Looking at the satellite images, there is a huge sand bar or island upstream of the Lower Onion Creek campground, probably a decent campsite in low water..... Is there a commercial campground in Moab with good river access? What about downstream from Moab?

I could potentially have my spouse hang out at Dewey Bridge, and try to pick up a campsite there, or share the one she is using. (I have generally been able to get a campsite at Dewey Bridge, as it is far from Moab, but if that did not work, things could get complicated.) Potentially she could help with shuttle, maybe we could run Dewey Bridge to Moab as a series of day trips. 

Here are sites that look useful. 
Colorado River, Utah 





Cisco & Moab Daily | rigtoflip







www.rigtoflip.org












Canyonlands Self-Guided Trips by Canoe/Kayak/Raft With Jet Boat Shuttle - Canyonlands by Night & Day


Jet Boat Shuttle Service from the Confluence of the Colorado and Green Rivers. Pick-up at Spanish Bottom. Self Guided Canoe Shuttle service. Maze Shuttle.




canyonlandsbynight.com





I would buy a river map if one is available. 

Thanks in advance,
Richard


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

raferguson1 said:


> We are talking about running Cisco to Moab in 2021, in canoes, not in high water, unsure of date. (I routinely paddle class III in a canoe, and sometimes IV). We might run all the way to the confluence with the Green, and take the jet boat back. I think that Cisco to Moab is 47 river miles, so probably two nights out. I have heard it is 64 miles from Moab to the confluence, another three or four days. I understand that the river can be slow, best not to plan high mileage days in low water.
> 
> What I am wondering is what my camping options might be. I have seen contradictory information about camping between Cisco and Dewey Bridge, so not sure about that. Dewey Bridge to Moab presents a camping challenge. The regular car campgrounds are almost always full, and the BLM says only use official campgrounds in that area. I have heard reports of a boating campsite on the other side of the river, Onion Creek. Does anyone know about that? Looking at the satellite images, there is a huge sand bar or island upstream of the Lower Onion Creek campground, probably a decent campsite in low water..... Is there a commercial campground in Moab with good river access? What about downstream from Moab?
> 
> ...


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

Tom Martin has a new map out that has the entire river from Loma to Hite marina. There is not much between Cisco (mile 110) and Dewey (mile 95). There are some thin grassy benches available prior to Dewey. The good thing is that there is very little competition for what there is in this section. If you're happy with a spot for your tent and a chair, you can find something. Yes, the onion creek sites are very nice (mile 85), but there is a bit of competition for them and both commercials and privates send boats ahead to secure them. There are some other beach spots after Onion and at low water, there are more. The big problem with his section is that once you pass Salt Wash (mile 75), there is no camping on the right (Arches National Park) until after Moab (mile 64) snd the camping on the left is in campgrounds that are often full. Below Moab, things loosen up quite a bit and there are usually plenty of sand bars at medium to low water levels, with Field of Dream size mid-stream sand-bars in the Gold Bar section during low water.

The problem will be that your mileage in a canoe might put you at Onion Creek late in the day when these sites are more likely to be taken. 

Standard advice applies, go during the week if you can. If the Onion Creek sites are all taken, take the next decent looking site and be happy you are on the river.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Try and time your arrival at the camps after onion creek for days that aren’t the weekend. This will increase your chances. You could Book a room at red cliffs lodge. They have a great dock, beer, and good food. There is also a new hotel after the bridge in Moab.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

There is a large sandbar directly across from the Lower Onion Creek Campground. It’s huge at low water. Park there and walk down to see if Onion Creek spots are free. There is an island at Icebox Canyon that you can usually find a flat spot or two. After that, till Moab there really isn’t much.


----------

